# West Side Gamers (California)



## jim pinto (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey,

We are playing an experimental city campaign every two weeks in Culver City on Saturdays.

We need one, maybe two more people for about 6-10 hours of gaming on average.

That's right. We game all day when we game.

Contact me if you'd like to know more.

This is set in the city of COIL as described in my BLOG.


----------



## jim pinto (Aug 22, 2007)

bump


----------



## Canaan (Aug 29, 2007)

bumpage.


----------



## jim pinto (Sep 9, 2007)

UPDATE: We added a new player this weekend. And we could use one more.

The new guy has never played RPGs before and really grokking the concepts. He's smart, eager, and already looking into new books to help him "play better."

I think I've entered the twilight zone.


----------

